# Help with identification. japanese kitchen knife?



## billpenn47 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello from the hill country of Texas. I joined because I am trying to identify this knife. Sorry about the pictures. My camera isn't that good. I am just trying to identify what type of knife this is. The marking on it is so bad I can't make it out, but I am hoping someone can tell me what it is by the shape, and size. While searching I have found other knives with shapes close to this but but not exact. Any help would be appreciated. THANKS Bill


----------



## ojisan (Jul 18, 2019)

This is a knife used for Japanese flower arrangement (華道 or 生け花). It's called hana-kogatana.


----------



## billpenn47 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you very much ojisan! domo arigato! Would you have any idea as to it value?


----------



## ojisan (Jul 19, 2019)

I think it's around 4k yen (40 USD) as new.

This looks almost identical to yours for example: 
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/hanakazari/dougu-05/


----------



## billpenn47 (Jul 19, 2019)

I think you are right ojisan. I want to thank you for all the information. Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## Eric Chevallier (Jul 20, 2019)

Or for bamboo work 



billpenn47 said:


> I think you are right ojisan. I want to thank you for all the information. Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## billpenn47 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you Eric. I think it's safe to say that it's not for kitchen work! I think i'll look around for A Japanese forum for this kind of tool. I don't like ebay, but there isn't much call for a tool like this out in the hill country of Texas.


----------



## Eric Chevallier (Jul 20, 2019)

The blacksmith Masuda in Sanjo can make this kind of tool he is specialist of kogatana kiridashi and many other small blade.
May be you can ask to the shop Carbon Knife.co in Denver, i dont think they have it now, but they will may be get it next time they go in Sanjo. I help them in Japan for maker meeting and translation.


----------



## billpenn47 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks Eric. I have the blade that is pictured. Picked it up at an estate sale out in Killeen Texas. Big Army base there, and I am betting that it was brought back to the US from Japan by someone in the army. I am just looking to find it a good home.


----------



## Eric Chevallier (Jul 20, 2019)

I think its a nice blade. Care of it


----------



## billpenn47 (Jul 20, 2019)

I will. I have oiled it and have it well stored. I have a lot if knives, and know several knife smiths out here where I live. None of them knew what this was. This site has been very helpful. If you ever have need for a good pocket, or hunting knife.... let me know. Thanks again !! Bill


----------

